# Women deserve to know this.



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I've stumbled upon some videos and podcasts about how estrogen loss causes negative side effects to the the body, such as heart disease (which is the number one killer of women in the USA), Alzheimer's and osteoporosis. But women can compensate for the loss of estrogen through hormone replacement, diet and exercise.

Why is it that all I've ever heard about on the subject is that you get hot flashes and night sweats?! That's crazy.

My next physical is in about a month, and I'm definitely bringing this subject to the table with my doctor. Heart disease runs in my family.

Lemme know if anyone wants to look at the videos/podcasts I've been checking out. Happy to share!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Are we talking about Menopause?

If so, I'd like to throw something out to the Manly Old Men of the Hive;

In your marriage or other relationships, do you prefer Menopause or PMS in your old lady?

Discuss...


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Mum had high Estrogen for a 80 year old, but had the mind of a pre teen because of late onset Alzheimers and Senile Dementia.

Pray you don't have to do that, but I promised my parents they wouldn't go to a Nusring Home. 

Mom went twice so I could have a 5 day sanity respite.

After Mom couldn't go outside without the alarms going off, she had 10,000 steps a day in a 55" trailer


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> Mum had high Estrogen for a 80 year old, but had the mind of a pre teen because of late onset Alzheimers and Senile Dementia.
> 
> Pray you don't have to do that, but I promised my parents they wouldn't go to a Nusring Home.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean about the alarms. I had to keep one on my mil's bed so she wouldn't try to get out by herself and have a fall. These covid times have been the years between two grannies for me mil had severe memory loss and breast cancer.

My mom has congestive heart failure and serious mobility issues. She lives with us.

I just want to do everything I can to stay healthy as long as I can, because getting old sucks.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Are we talking about Menopause?
> 
> If so, I'd like to throw something out to the Manly Old Men of the Hive;
> 
> ...


Slippy, you are a naughty man.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

And did you also know that birth control often results in copper toxicity?? And on I could go on the matter of wimmins health.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Any Beastie said:


> And did you also know that birth control often results in copper toxicity?? And on I could go on the matter of wimmins health.


No, didn't know that....

But the more I'm ;earning, the more I'm thinking I'm getting on estrogen replacement therapy and not getting off until shtf, or they pry it loose from my cold dead hands. Whichever comes first.


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 9, 2012)

Annie said:


> No, didn't know that....
> 
> But the more I'm ;earning, the more I'm thinking I'm getting on estrogen replacement therapy and not getting off until shtf, or they pry it loose from my cold dead hands. Whichever comes first.


My GF has been on HRT (hormone replacement therapy) for over 15 years (she is, ahem, over age 62) with good results 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

DoubleA said:


> My GF has been on HRT (hormone replacement therapy) for over 15 years (she is, ahem, over age 62) with good results
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


How did she find out about hrt? Seems like the best kept secret--not for everyone, but for many.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

This is REALLY old news…


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

One of the main HRT drugs is Premarin, and the way it is produced is evil.
This is something you should know if you are thinking about this.
It is made from the urine of pregnant mare horses. The mares are impregnated, and then must stand in a small stall to limit their movement so as to not displace the bladder bag used to collect the urine. They are kept like this for about 6 months, then they are turned out to give birth. After the foals are weaned, about 4 months, the cycle is repeated.
The foals are just a "by product" and are usually sold for slaughter. 
So, the mothers endure endless cycles of abuse, and the foals are killed.

This is no longer done in America due to the abuse these poor animals endure. The industry then moved to Canada, but was run out of there too. It is now made overseas.

My wife had a complete hysterectomy which included both ovaries about 30 years ago, at age 45. The doctors wanted her to take Premarin, which would have to be continued forever.
She refused, as she loves horses and hates animal abuse. She is 74, has no osteoporosis or heart problems. She does have other problems, to be sure, but they do not come from not taking hormones.

Investigate any HRT drug suggested to you, if it is made from animal urine, let your heart and soul be your guide.
I just thought you should know,


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

ErickthePutz said:


> This is REALLY old news…


So how many years have you been using this therapy?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

ErickthePutz said:


> This is REALLY old news…


PMS much?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@rice paddy daddy that's really sad. Thanks for the information. I didn't know.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@Annie 

What exactly are you trying to overcome? Is it stuff related to Menopause?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Are we talking about Menopause?
> 
> If so, I'd like to throw something out to the Manly Old Men of the Hive;
> 
> ...


You know, I have 4 daughters here so we have both going on at the same time!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Annie said:


> You know, I have 4 daughters here so we have both going on at the same time!


Are all 4 daughters still living in the house? 

I never have understood why women cannot control themselves during their pre-menstrual cycle? MOST if not all of marital issues could be eliminated if women could control themselves.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> @Annie
> 
> What exactly are you trying to overcome? Is it stuff related to Menopause?


Lack of knowledge. I'm wondering why no one ever told me the health benefits and variety of ways to manage the loss of hormones. I guess Im looking at it as prepper stuff for women.



Slippy said:


> Are all 4 daughters still living in the house?
> 
> I never have understood why women cannot control themselves during their pre-menstrual cycle? MOST if not all of marital issues could be eliminated if women could control themselves.


Daughters are complicated, wonderful, but definitely more work than my son. He's out on his own now, and engaged.

One daughter's home from college for the summer. Two others are both working and going to college. The baby's in high school still.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Most couples would be much happier if women would warn their men that PMS is coming. Then men could leave for 5 days and come back and all would be great.

But no, women have to keep that shit to themselves then unleash emotional hell on their man for simply breathing.

FUBAR


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Menopause is a whole 'nother ballgame. 

For 30 damn years, 5 days a month all men get is "why don't you ever cuddle with me?"

Then try to phfarkin cuddle once during menopause and a hot flash hits her and you have become the devil incarnate.

I fully intend to respectfully ask God why he designed it this way and why...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slip, my man.
You are lucky, you get the slow easy version.
Both of my wives had complete hysterectomies.
Sweet one day, then upon getting home from the hospital, witches from Hell.
For a long time until they got used to the new deal.
I’ve been married to this one for 31 years. 31. Long. Years.


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

Years ago, my GYN put me on HRT to combat the effects of menopause. I was shocked and very pleased how well it worked to rid me of the hot flashes and sleeplessness. Then the infamous Women's Health Study was released and it said those who take HRT are at increased risk of heart disease, that HRT could shorten a woman's life span by 4-5 years. Dr said I could take it for only five years, then done. I told her I would go to the black market for it if the symptoms returned, that I would give up those extra years to be comfortable for my remaining time on this earth. Luckily, all went well when the HRT was stopped.

Meanwhile, I was working in a hospital (RN) and one day in the locker room, we gals were talking about this. One of them admitted she was a participant in the Women's Health Study and that, in her opinion, it was a joke because she said she lied all the time for the study. No details given. But since then, that study has been debunked as being poorly done.

I believe that a woman should have three mates during her lifetime. The first one would be a male who would be a good sperm donor for children: intelligent, healthy, strong. Once the children are born, the second mate would be one who has the personality of a good father: patient, kind, devoted to family. After the children are grown and have left the nest, the third partner would be the one with whom you want to spend the rest of your life. It is problematic to expect one person to fulfill all of those roles.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

ItsJustMe said:


> Years ago, my GYN put me on HRT to combat the effects of menopause. I was shocked and very pleased how well it worked to rid me of the hot flashes and sleeplessness. Then the infamous Women's Health Study was released and it said those who take HRT are at increased risk of heart disease, that HRT could shorten a woman's life span by 4-5 years. Dr said I could take it for only five years, then done. I told her I would go to the black market for it if the symptoms returned, that I would give up those extra years to be comfortable for my remaining time on this earth. Luckily, all went well when the HRT was stopped.
> 
> Meanwhile, I was working in a hospital (RN) and one day in the locker room, we gals were talking about this. One of them admitted she was a participant in the Women's Health Study and that, in her opinion, it was a joke because she said she lied all the time for the study. No details given. But since then, that study has been debunked as being poorly done.
> 
> I believe that a woman should have three mates during her lifetime. The first one would be a male who would be a good sperm donor for children: intelligent, healthy, strong. Once the children are born, the second mate would be one who has the personality of a good father: patient, kind, devoted to family. After the children are grown and have left the nest, the third partner would be the one with whom you want to spend the rest of your life. It is problematic to expect one person to fulfill all of those roles.


I've been married since the 1980's, been working since the 1970's. In that time, I have made millions of dollars. Not braggin, if you work long enough, it adds up.

Of the millions of dollars that I have generated a very small percent (less than 5%) has gone to me and my hobbies and (legal) vices. The vast majority of my earnings has gone to my family including me and my wife's future...(AND TAXES!  ). Mrs S has not worked since '91. Our choice. But figured I needed to toss that out. 😀

Guess which part of the equation gets bitched and moaned about? Not the 95% that I gave to support and secure my family.

Yes, the less than 5% that I chose to "indulge".

Now, do not take this wrong, I absolutely LOVE my wife and family and am blessed that we are who we are. But from a business perspective, I would have been so much better off if I had adhered to the theory of Rent Vs Buy and the 3 F's.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I’ve always maintained that the first marriage is for practice.
If I ever get out of the second, there will never be a third.


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

Slippy said:


> Are we talking about Menopause?
> 
> If so, I'd like to throw something out to the Manly Old Men of the Hive;
> 
> ...


neither of course!
But honestly... I'm just grateful she's healthy.. she's here...
and hasn't thrown me out on my butt...
the PMS was terrible.. but it was luckily only 2 days every 30 days..

she's been really hitting menopause hard... thinking of where did our youth go...
hopefully now that the boys are almost done with school, and out of the house.. we'll have more time to ourselves to rediscover why we started dating in the first place...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

ItsJustMe said:


> Years ago, my GYN put me on HRT to combat the effects of menopause. I was shocked and very pleased how well it worked to rid me of the hot flashes and sleeplessness. Then the infamous Women's Health Study was released and it said those who take HRT are at increased risk of heart disease, that HRT could shorten a woman's life span by 4-5 years. Dr said I could take it for only five years, then done. I told her I would go to the black market for it if the symptoms returned, that I would give up those extra years to be comfortable for my remaining time on this earth. Luckily, all went well when the HRT was stopped.


I'm glad all went well when the HRT was stopped.
The impact of HRT on heart disease, the ideal time to start HRT, and the risks associated with HRT [1:26:45];









#42 - Avrum Bluming, M.D. and Carol Tavris, Ph.D.: Controversial topic affecting all women—the role of hormone replacement therapy through menopause and beyond—the compelling case for long-term HRT and dispelling the myth that it causes breast cancer - Peter Attia


"We welcome the criticism and the discussion, that way we will all learn. We don't claim to have the final answer, but we think that this book [Estrogen Matters] represents an important step forward in empowering women and helping them live longer and live better." —Avrum Bluming




peterattiamd.com


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Menopause is a whole 'nother ballgame.
> 
> For 30 damn years, 5 days a month all men get is "why don't you ever cuddle with me?"
> 
> ...


Cuddle? Men cuddle?  My children are all too big now, but my shih tzu cuddles...


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

ErickthePutz said:


> This is REALLY old news…


Aww Erick, what you got in your pants?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Any Beastie said:


> Aww Erick, what you got in your pants?


Most likely it is due to what is NOT in THEIR pants. (THEIR=Respecting Preferred Pronouns of course!)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

ItsJustMe said:


> Years ago, my GYN put me on HRT to combat the effects of menopause. I was shocked and very pleased how well it worked to rid me of the hot flashes and sleeplessness. Then the infamous Women's Health Study was released and it said those who take HRT are at increased risk of heart disease, that HRT could shorten a woman's life span by 4-5 years. Dr said I could take it for only five years, then done. I told her I would go to the black market for it if the symptoms returned, that I would give up those extra years to be comfortable for my remaining time on this earth. Luckily, all went well when the HRT was stopped.
> 
> Meanwhile, I was working in a hospital (RN) and one day in the locker room, we gals were talking about this. One of them admitted she was a participant in the Women's Health Study and that, in her opinion, it was a joke because she said she lied all the time for the study. No details given. But since then, that study has been debunked as being poorly done.
> 
> I believe that a woman should have three mates during her lifetime. The first one would be a male who would be a good sperm donor for children: intelligent, healthy, strong. Once the children are born, the second mate would be one who has the personality of a good father: patient, kind, devoted to family. After the children are grown and have left the nest, the third partner would be the one with whom you want to spend the rest of your life. It is problematic to expect one person to fulfill all of those roles.


@ItsJustMe 

I was wondering so if I may, I'd like to take a stab at a few things about you?

We know you're an RN. So CHECK

Are you a Redhead?

Are you a Horse Owner, Former Horse Owner or simply Love Horses? 

Are you currently in possesion of more than 3 indoor Cats? 

Thanks for playing!


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

Slippy said:


> @ItsJustMe
> 
> I was wondering so if I may, I'd like to take a stab at a few things about you?
> 
> ...


RN, Retired (according to the license folks)
Not a redhead, was brown but that has been overcome by "blonde" lol.
Never owned my own horse, rode others' horses and it was fun. I wouldn't call it "Love Horses", though. I do have the greatest respect for them, however. Tried to ride a pack mule once, on a hunting trip. It was more sober than I was. The mule won.
I currently have no cats. At one time I did have cats (three, in fact) but got tired of the cat hair and litter boxes. I have a shihtzu that is a great cuddler. He doesn't shed and poops outside.


----------



## Hydrobates (Jul 23, 2020)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I’ve always maintained that the first marriage is for practice.
> If I ever get out of the second, there will never be a third.


My Pops passed away on Jan 3rd of this year - he was 95 years and 11 months old. He and momma had been married 69 years! Ever since I was a kid, he would tell me about the 3 Rings of Marriage!!!
"First there's the Engagement Ring, then there's the Wedding Ring!!! Then comes the Suffer Ring!!!!" 

Hahahaha!!! My pops was the best!!!!


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Slippy said:


> Menopause is a whole 'nother ballgame.
> 
> For 30 damn years, 5 days a month all men get is "why don't you ever cuddle with me?"
> 
> ...


Its all just a natural form of Birth Control.


----------

